# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  Queen Vic

## Timalay

Who do you think is the thrid party is buying the queen vic.

I personally think it's Frank.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Betty   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Timalay

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Oh very Funny

----------


## Florijo

I hope it is not Frank. I still have nightmares about him and a spinning bowtie.   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  

Maybe Johnny just said it was a third party to get Peggy off his back a little bit? 

Erm, it could be someone who knows The Vic i.e an old character, or someone who just wants to own an East End pub. Don't know why they chose The Vic, as that pub is bad luck to all who own it.

----------


## alan45

Wilmott-Brown

----------


## Timalay

Could be George Palmer that would put all the Mitchell's backs up.

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

Phill - and Johnny's just doing the '3rd party' thing to wind Chrissie up for what she has done?

----------


## CrazyLea

> Betty


lmao trust you to say something like that

----------


## Chris_2k11

I don't know what you're laughing at!   :EEK!:  I could be right!   :Ponder:

----------


## Timalay

Where would Betty get the money for it.

----------


## Florijo

Wilmott-Brown? I doubt he would ever come back to Walford. Maybe its Dan, he'd love to wind the Mitchells up.

I'd love to see a rival pub in EastEnders like they had back then with the Queen Vic and the Dagmar.

----------


## crazygirl

i want to know because it's bugging me

----------


## Dutchgirl

Is it Pats relative the Wicks?

----------


## Debs

i think it is ian!!!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Ian!?!?  :EEK!:

----------


## Flozza

phil or grant hehe

----------


## chance

i reckon that phil or grant have got someone doing it for them to hold it all up whilst they get the money together for it.think marcus may have a part to play in it yet...

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

I really really want to know!!
I think that it would be good if it was Dan!!

----------


## JustJodi

> I really really want to know!!
> I think that it would be good if it was Dan!!


*If I was to take a WILD GUESS It would be Marcus.. but again it could be Frank Butler.can't think of any one else ..not off the top of my head *

----------


## twinkle_eyes83

i think its grant

----------


## Florijo

I think it could be Marcus Christie. I doubt it is Grant or Phil. I don't see the point. Unless Johnny buys the Queen Vic from Chrissie, and then sells it to the Mitchells at a higher price because Chrissie won't sell to a Mitchell and that would be the only way for them to get it, by using Johnny as cover.

----------


## JustJodi

> i think its grant


*Grant???? but didn't Johnny tell Chrissie that Peggy was not going to like it one bit,,, so surely not Grant . oh well time will tell I am sure*

----------


## flipflop

> Ian!?!?


I think it's Ian too

----------


## alkalinetrio

betty will raise the money from dog modeling and gets money to buy the vic:P then betty gets world famous and everyone from all over the world comes and sees betty in the pub and the square gets taken over by all the people and the mitchell decides enough is enough and ruins bettys modeling career and betty sinks into depressing and decides to sell the vic to the mitchells

----------


## crazygirl

thought grant bought it back at christmas?
i think it could be charlie he was very sheepish with peggy  when she wanted that taxi

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I think it will be Phil or Grant, but i'm liking the Marcus idea!

----------


## charlie_ocs

Hi guys, I'm new to the site today. Only came on to try and find out who the Home & Away Stalker was (and I was right!!) and now I'm hooked......

I thought initially it was maybe Grant or Phil but then after what Peggy does to Johnny this week and upsets Ruby then I doubt very much that Johnny will let the Mitchells get their hands on it.

Which leaves Frank Butcher.  Or I was thinking maybe Pat Evans or Ian Beale???

My hubby thinks it's Dennis or Sharon but why would they go to all the bother to get Johnny to buy it for them when Chrissie offered them first refusal?

The Marcus idea is a good one too though!  Interesting.

Does anyone have any idea when we will find out?!

Cx

----------


## JustJodi

> Hi guys, I'm new to the site today. Only came on to try and find out who the Home & Away Stalker was (and I was right!!) and now I'm hooked......
> 
> I thought initially it was maybe Grant or Phil but then after what Peggy does to Johnny this week and upsets Ruby then I doubt very much that Johnny will let the Mitchells get their hands on it.
> 
> Which leaves Frank Butcher. Or I was thinking maybe Pat Evans or Ian Beale???
> 
> My hubby thinks it's Dennis or Sharon but why would they go to all the bother to get Johnny to buy it for them when Chrissie offered them first refusal?
> 
> The Marcus idea is a good one too though! Interesting.
> ...


*I like the idea of Marcus,,, sorta like hes getting back for all the "doo doo" that he got from the Mitchells in the past.. would be verrrrry interesting,, And does any one know when the Vic will change hands ??? *

----------


## Timalay

> Does anyone have any idea when we will find out?!
> 
> Cx


Erm at a guess when the pub's sold.

----------


## charlie_ocs

> Erm at a guess when the pub's sold.


LOL!!  I meant when will it be shown on our TV screens?!    :Lol:

----------


## Luna

> Hi guys, I'm new to the site today. Only came on to try and find out who the Home & Away Stalker was (and I was right!!) and now I'm hooked......
> 
> I thought initially it was maybe Grant or Phil but then after what Peggy does to Johnny this week and upsets Ruby then I doubt very much that Johnny will let the Mitchells get their hands on it.
> 
> Which leaves Frank Butcher.  Or I was thinking maybe Pat Evans or Ian Beale???
> 
> My hubby thinks it's Dennis or Sharon but why would they go to all the bother to get Johnny to buy it for them when Chrissie offered them first refusal?
> 
> The Marcus idea is a good one too though!  Interesting.
> ...


I suppose dennis could be buying it for sharon and going through johnny so it's a suprise. Also doesn't pat still have the money for the betting shop? Would that be enough money to buy a pub going on cheap sale???   :Confused:

----------


## kckinsmcg

> *If I was to take a WILD GUESS It would be Marcus.. but again it could be Frank Butler.can't think of any one else ..not off the top of my head *


I'm with you Jodi!  I have said from the beginning that Marcus might have a role down the line.  He did what he had to do because Den obviously had dirt on him, but perhaps there is some information that he has (Marcus) that will get Phil out of jail, otherwise how is he free?  Also, there were suggestions that Den had left a letter for Sharon to explain things, maybe Marcus is the one who has this letter.  Either way, he disappeared too quickly and I feel he may be back...at least in theory.

----------


## chance

> I'm with you Jodi!  I have said from the beginning that Marcus might have a role down the line.  He did what he had to do because Den obviously had dirt on him, but perhaps there is some information that he has (Marcus) that will get Phil out of jail, otherwise how is he free?  Also, there were suggestions that Den had left a letter for Sharon to explain things, maybe Marcus is the one who has this letter.  Either way, he disappeared too quickly and I feel he may be back...at least in theory.


remember who said it first!!!   :Smile:

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> i reckon that phil or grant have got someone doing it for them to hold it all up whilst they get the money together for it.think marcus may have a part to play in it yet...


yeah good idea. lol jonny's playing third party for phil or grant i think peggy would be a little emmbaressed after all she's said. i dont think marcus would have much to do with it though, not after ripping off the mitchells in favour of snatching the vic from them for den.

----------


## crazygirl

omg people i have a really bad feeling it's gonna be pat

----------


## Bryan

1) it cnat be anyone in albert squaee cus theyd do it themselves

2) whos saying that this third buyer will actually get the vic

we all know, or should know by now that the buyer of the vic is grant mitchell!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> we all know, or should know by now that the buyer of the vic is grant mitchell!


Why do you say that??

----------


## dddMac1

could be anyone

----------


## Bryan

> Why do you say that??


well this spoiler has been mentioned on at leats 5 boards that i go on... the vic owner is revealed the same week that the boys return (as says inside soap) and babs will be bakc behind the bar (she said on a radio interview), so it cant be jonny or anyone else in walford that gets it cus they all hate her atm to offer her a job, grants return is meant to be explosivie, cant get much more than owni ng the vic, and by owning the vic he has a reason to return in 06. 

i seriosuly doubt im wrong, but lets just wait and see, and see whos right

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> well this spoiler has been mentioned on at leats 5 boards that i go on... the vic owner is revealed the same week that the boys return (as says inside soap) and babs will be bakc behind the bar (she said on a radio interview), so it cant be jonny or anyone else in walford that gets it cus they all hate her atm to offer her a job, grants return is meant to be explosivie, cant get much more than owni ng the vic, and by owning the vic he has a reason to return in 06. 
> 
> i seriosuly doubt im wrong, but lets just wait and see, and see whos right


Ahh ok thanks BB  :Smile:  Im thinking Grant and Phil joint together as they been 'bullying' Marcus and tracking him down and getting the money back off him!! But they are all secretly hding it from Peggy...

----------


## JustJodi

> omg people i have a really bad feeling it's gonna be pat


*Awwwwwww Pat wouldn't be a bad landlord or pub owner,, I like her *

----------


## xsoftladybugx

It wont be Pat, I dont think she would do that. I really want it to be grant  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luna

why would she not do it????

----------


## JustJodi

> I'm with you Jodi! I have said from the beginning that Marcus might have a role down the line. He did what he had to do because Den obviously had dirt on him, but perhaps there is some information that he has (Marcus) that will get Phil out of jail, otherwise how is he free? Also, there were suggestions that Den had left a letter for Sharon to explain things, maybe Marcus is the one who has this letter. Either way, he disappeared too quickly and I feel he may be back...at least in theory.


*Or Marcus has a "confession" letter he himself wrote...and sent it to Grant ?? Along with the moola he was supposed to have split with Den ??*
*Does any one have any idea HOW MUCH money Marcus was supposed to have "stolen" from the Mitchells ?? Ballpark guess ??? This should be an interesting discussion .....*

----------


## JustJodi

*Didn't Marcus start ripping off Sam about the time Den popped out of his first grave ??? This means that Den had something on Marcus all along and was waiting for the right moment to pounce?? I am just brainstorming here,,But I still think Marcus is playing a role in the back ground...*

----------


## JustJodi

> It wont be Pat, I dont think she would do that. I really want it to be grant


*Grant is fine,, but who is gonna run the pub after he leaves ??? Pat would be a likely choice for a land lady.. why not it would just rub Peggy the wrong way *

----------


## Dutchgirl

> *Didn't Marcus start ripping off Sam about the time Den popped out of his first grave ??? This means that Den had something on Marcus all along and was waiting for the right moment to pounce?? I am just brainstorming here,,But I still think Marcus is playing a role in the back ground...*


But Marcus would be very bad off, Grant and Phil would kill him because he ripped of Sam. Or they would hire someone for the job. :Cool:

----------


## Luna

do phil and grant know what marcus has done yet???

Hasnt peggy just found out when she came back??

----------


## Dutchgirl

> do phil and grant know what marcus has done yet???
> 
> Hasnt peggy just found out when she came back??


Maybe they don't know but Marcus would make sure not to step on their toes again.
Wouldn't you think. :Ponder:

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

well i still think it may be grant but hey well see.

by the way welcome to the boards charlie!

----------


## JustJodi

> But Marcus would be very bad off, Grant and Phil would kill him because he ripped of Sam. Or they would hire someone for the job.


*DG * 
*Marcus could probably get ahold of Grant and /or Phil with out reveling where he is located ????? I do not think he is bad off ( money wise) cos my guess is maybe Den KNEW all along that old Marcus had been skimming the Mitchells fortunes all along ?? money may be in a Swiss bank account or Cayman Island ( ok ok I have been watching too many movies) I am just brainstorming here,, Yea the brothers might put out a contract for Marcus scalp*

----------


## Johnny Allen

I think it's Grant, but then again doesn't Johnny's deal fall through so Peggy will probably buy it.

----------


## kckinsmcg

> Maybe they don't know but Marcus would make sure not to step on their toes again.
> Wouldn't you think.


That has been my point all along.  Perhaps he did not step on anyone's toes at all.  

1.  Den blackmailed Marcus to get the Vic.
2.  Marcus ripped Sam off only to help facilitate Den's grabbing of the Vic because he was blackmailing him.
3.  Marcus has always been loyal to the Mitchell's and perhaps always has been.
4.  Marcus may have needed to wait for Grant to be in a position to not only clear Phil's name, but also get the Vic back at the same time. 
5.  Marcus may have been with Grant all along and when they found out Den was dead and they could not get to him themselves, it was the right time to come out of the shadows with the information to free Phil.  

Again, just speculation, but from the beginning I have had a very strong feeling that Marcus would be the key to some of the loose ends left by Den.  He was too loyal to the Mitchell's just to fleece Sam all of a sudden.  He could have scammed the Mitchell's for years and then disappeared if he truly wanted their money and just to get away.  They trusted him so much that he might not even be suspected by the Mitchell's until he was long gone.  It just does not add up that Marcus would take the money and run just to take the money.  He was paid well by the Mitchell's I would imagine and they were always in trouble so why cut off your source of income by stealing and then splitting?  Also there was a rumor on here that Sharon would get a letter from Den stating all of his past transgressions and it would explain everything.  Maybe that is what it is.  Marcus may have a letter for her and inadvertently it helps Phil as well.  Sharon would be the type to help Phil get out of jail if he was wrongly accused, even if it was by her father.  She would not let him stay there if she had information to the contrary regarding his involvement.  

That's my 2 Euros worth.  What do you all think?

----------


## kckinsmcg

> *DG* 
> *Marcus could probably get ahold of Grant and /or Phil with out reveling where he is located ????? I do not think he is bad off ( money wise) cos my guess is maybe Den KNEW all along that old Marcus had been skimming the Mitchells fortunes all along ?? money may be in a Swiss bank account or Cayman Island ( ok ok I have been watching too many movies) I am just brainstorming here,, Yea the brothers might put out a contract for Marcus scalp*


Unless Marcus sought out Grant from the beginning and let him know what happened.  They may have needed to bide their time in order to set things right and help Phil get out at the same time.  Plus, they got a Dead Den in the bargain!

----------


## crazygirl

den had some paper work that he kept getting out behind chrissie's back we kept getting a glimse of it now and again did we ever find out what it was

----------


## Bookmaker007

Well Johnny surely wouldnt sell to Grant, why would he bother?

In a phonecall we saw that Phil told Peggy to get the Vic and he would pay for it soon. He wouldnt outbid himself if he already owned it through Johnny Allen

----------


## xsoftladybugx

It wasnt Phil that said that it was Grant..

----------


## Bookmaker007

Ok well that surely rules Grant out. And why would Johnny sell to Phil?

----------


## JustJodi

> den had some paper work that he kept getting out behind chrissie's back we kept getting a glimse of it now and again did we ever find out what it was


*Thanks crazygirl you just turned on a light bulb in my head,, Stinky Den  did show Chrissie the papers that was in a big brown envelope,, she never mentioned what it all was,, but her eyes lit up like a slot machine .. does any one else remember this ??? this was just  before they claimed the Vic...*

----------


## JustJodi

> Ok well that surely rules Grant out. And why would Johnny sell to Phil?


*Another question  WHY WOULDN'T HE ??? Does Johnny also have a history with the Mitchell brothers ??*

----------


## JustJodi

> It wasnt Phil that said that it was Grant..


*Right it was Grant not Phil..*

----------


## crazygirl

> *Thanks crazygirl you just turned on a light bulb in my head,, Stinky Den  did show Chrissie the papers that was in a big brown envelope,, she never mentioned what it all was,, but her eyes lit up like a slot machine .. does any one else remember this ??? this was just  before they claimed the Vic...*


yea but we still dont know what the papers were do we??

----------


## Mr Humphries

But the Vic is not Chrissie's to sell is it, I dont know how fraud works ? If Den turned up for instance, and Chrissie had sold it to the Mitchells, would Den then be able to go to the police and get the Vic back off the Mitchells or would he lose out, even though it was fraud ?

----------


## JustJodi

> But the Vic is not Chrissie's to sell is it, I dont know how fraud works ? If Den turned up for instance, and Chrissie had sold it to the Mitchells, would Den then be able to go to the police and get the Vic back off the Mitchells or would he lose out, even though it was fraud ?


 

*den is dead mr humphries,, let the man decompose  in peace,, chrissie would be busted for fraud,, but they gotta catch her first,, remember DEN IS DEAD*

----------


## alan45

> *den is dead mr humphries,, let the man decompose  in peace,, chrissie would be busted for fraud,, but they gotta catch her first,, remember DEN IS DEAD*


AMEN  he must be irish dead twice just to be sure to be sure  :Rotfl:

----------


## Rain_

There's a new "wicks" from what i understand. Methinks it's them/him/her/it

----------


## crazygirl

after tonight i dont think there is a third party i think peggy will get it in the end i think e/e are just trying to keep a storyline going until the boys arrive

----------


## Timalay

I know who the thrid Party buyer is now. They just said on This Morning. If you want to know PM me.

----------


## crazygirl

> I know who the thrid Party buyer is now. They just said on This Morning. If you want to know PM me.


ive just put it on spoilers its ian beale i saw it myself  :Lol:

----------


## JustJodi

> ive just put it on spoilers its ian beale i saw it myself


*Ian Beale ????? Oh Phil will have a hissy fit then some .. well if it is true..*

----------


## Dutchgirl

But now with Den officially dead, isn't the pub rightfully Chrissies? She would be his heir, wouldn't she? So now she does not need the forged papers!! :Ponder:  


The real Ross!!

----------


## Luna

> But now with Den officially dead, isn't the pub rightfully Chrissies? She would be his heir, wouldn't she? So now she does not need the forged papers!! 
> 
> 
> The real Ross!!


She murdered him so she doesn't inherate anything

----------


## Dutchgirl

> She murdered him so she doesn't inherate anything


Yeah but officially nobody knows!

----------


## Mr Humphries

But they will know when she is sent down for it, so would the pub then be Sharons, Dennis and Vicky?

----------


## Tracey33

the secret buyer of the vic is Ian Beale, 

was revealed on soap box on this morning, which was aired last week.  :Bow:

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

he he cool thanks! is he takin over walford?lol

----------


## crazygirl

> Yeah but officially nobody knows!


your right it is officially her's because she isnt accused of murder

----------


## matt1378

so if she sells before she is sent down the deal stands?

----------


## JustJodi

> so if she sells before she is sent down the deal stands?


Ok I wonder if they figure out the deed was forged.. then it would revert back to Sharon ????? :Searchme:

----------


## littlemo

> Ok I wonder if they figure out the deed was forged.. then it would revert back to Sharon ?????


I've got a feeling that the forgery of the deeds will come up. At the prison Sam mentions to Sharon that if she looks at the paperwork for the Vic she will realise that Chrissie was giving Sam money to blackmail her. Maybe the forged document will be in with that. I'm sure when Sharon finds out the truth about Chrissie being the murderer she will look through all the paperwork she can find.

----------


## big bro fan

Sounds intresting

----------


## crazygirl

it is chrissie's because there married and she will be his next of kin but if chcrissie is found out sharon will be his next of kin and she will get everything! but wont den have made a will anyway so sharon would get something because he would of made sure of that

----------


## DennisRbabe

Omg It's Ian!

----------


## soapyclean

I dont see Ian keeping the pub long, even with Johnny Allen backing him. Something is going to twist and turn and the Mitchells will either have the pub or Sharon will, cos I dont see any one else with the finances.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

So it was Ian!!  :Rotfl:  He was shook....

----------


## Siobhan

> I dont see Ian keeping the pub long, even with Johnny Allen backing him. Something is going to twist and turn and the Mitchells will either have the pub or Sharon will, cos I dont see any one else with the finances.


Phil will probably beat him up and ian will just hand it over

----------


## Bryan

the third buyer has been revaled to be ian beale

whether he gets the vic or not remains to be seen

point of thread is now over and done with...closing thread   :Smile:

----------

